# Testicle Soreness after 4 Days



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Typically when it's been 4 days between ejaculating the testicles get mildly sore. Nothing crazy just a little annoying. Anyone else think this is totally normal? I've been like this for years


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

pierrematoe said:


> Typically when it's been 4 days between ejaculating the testicles get mildly sore. Nothing crazy just a little annoying. Anyone else think this is totally normal? I've been like this for years


No, you should get it checked, buddy.

I've heard of swollen balls from not having sex for a long time, however, normally your body takes care of that through wet dreams.

Even St. Augustine used to complain, that though he'd forsworn sex, he was visited by female demons when he slept, who forced him to shag them.

So even the saints have to let it out... see a doctor, before you run off and scare yourself through internet self-diagnosis.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

This happens to me except they feel "full" from not having a release. This usual happens after 3 days of not ejaculating. Must be that high sperm count ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah when I'm on my regular cycle of ejaculating every other day they are fine. But once I get to 4 days, very mild soreness or full feeling


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds a little odd o me.

I've gone long periods without sex or even masturbation and I just had nocturnal emissions.
No soreness.

But I guess we're all different.

Maybe you should consult your urologist.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I get it in the prostate. Get it checked if you're concerned but sounds normal. It's pressure buildup. Need a release.

My hands bores me so I'm "f'ed" so to speak.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I've had this happen recently. In my case it was just exactly as you described and once I had a release all was well. It seems to happen to me when I'm expecting sex and don't get it. Expecting might be the wrong word. I guess it's more like if sex is available but just doesn't happen for a few days for whatever reason. 

When I was with my XW it never happened because sex wasn't going to happen and I just took care of myself every day. With my GF it can happen in about 4 days if we're not active.

I just assumed it was ramped up production caused by an increased frequency.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> I've had this happen recently. In my case it was just exactly as you described and once I had a release all was well. It seems to happen to me when I'm expecting sex and don't get it. Expecting might be the wrong word. I guess it's more like if sex is available but just doesn't happen for a few days for whatever reason.
> 
> When I was with my XW it never happened because sex wasn't going to happen and I just took care of myself every day. With my GF it can happen in about 4 days if we're not active.
> 
> I just assumed it was ramped up production caused by an increased frequency.


Yep, agree. This is me too.

I'm fine with every other day, more than ready after 3 days and if it does go out to four days I get sore, full and almost get like a crawling feeling on my tackle.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

sinnister said:


> I get it in the prostate. Get it checked if you're concerned but sounds normal. It's pressure buildup. Need a release.
> 
> 
> 
> My hands bores me so I'm "f'ed" so to speak.



Thanks Sin. I was bored with my hands as well, but I found the Tenga Flip Hole device. Really awesome. Best on the market. I was skeptical but I've been using one for years now.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

For me it is related to the intensity of the orgasm. It tends to hit more when it's been a few days because the orgasm is more intense. But I can also get it from daily activity if it was a particularly fun session.

I notice it clearly is my vas deferens. It hurts right where they would cut for a vasectomy.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes that's right. It is more like vas deferens region than testicles


----------

